# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  keelproblemen

## Gustave357

Een verduidelijking van mijn vroeger bericht "overtollig slijm achteraan de keel"

Vijf weken terug werd bronchitis bij mij vastgesteld, die begon met een pijnlijke keel. Die zere keel was na een paar dagen beter.
Maar sindsdien heb ik op en af last van mijn keel : lichte pijn bij het slikken, een 'brokgevoel'. De dokter heeft steeds een ontstoken keel vastgesteld, die maar niet wou genezen. En het probleem deed zich op en af voor : dan wel en dan niet. Maar ik heb nu sinds mijn bronchitis (die al lang genezen is) wel voortdurend last van overtollig slijm achteraan de keelholte. Ook moet ik de laatste weken veel meer niezen dan voorheen, soms zelfs een beetje een lopende neus .... Hoesten doe ik niet en hees ben ik ook niet.
Mijn huisdokter zegt mij dat ik mij niet ongerust dien te maken, gezien het beeld van een ontstoken keel. Hij heeft mij nu echter de raad gegeven om een specialist KNO te raadplegen. Hoe dan ook maak ik mij een beetje zorgen, gezien de huisarts niet diep genoeg in mijn keel kon kijken. Ik zou het zeer op prijs stellen als iemand zou willen reageren op dit bericht......
Met dank bij voorbaat voor uw reactie.

----------

